# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  شمسُ الحقيقةِ قد عمّت على البشـرِ ^ مذ شرّف الكونَ مولودٌ مـن الغـررِ

## حبايب

صحيح الورد زاكي الطيب**لكن ما سمعنا يدوم



صحيح القمر ضاوي بليل**لكن هم يجيه النوم


بس عطر الصلاة على النبي الباقي**وضياه ما ينطفي على الدوم



اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد


اللهم بلغنا في القريب العاااااجل زيارته















متباركين بميلاد منقذ البشرية

----------


## ليلاس

*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ..*

*الله يبااارك فييكم ..*

*تسلم أخووي ع الصور الحلوة ..*

*الله يرزقنا و إياكم زيارة الرسول الأعظم ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## looovely

ســـــــــلاااااااام,, 
يعطيك العافية عـ التصوير الحلوووو..
 متبارك بمولد النبي:) 
والله يجعلنا من زواره الدائمين
 دمت في حفظ الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*الله يرزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الآخرة شفاعته*
*صور في قمة الروووعه والاجواء الروحانيه*
*ومتباركين بميلاد نبي الرحمه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*
*وتسلم يمناك اخوي ع الصوور الحلوة*
*الله يعطيك العااافيه*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك  على محمد وآل محمد 
ماشاء الله
التقاطات روعة
الله يسلم الديات على هيك عدسة مبدعة ...
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

روعه التصوير اخونا حبايب

متباركين بالمولد 

موفقين

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


صوررر رووعه واللهي 
وبالذا ت الاولى اتجنن مررره 

عليكم بالعافيه الزياره 
وتقبل الله منكم صالح الاعمال 

والله يرزقنا شرف الوصول والزياره يارب 

تسلم اخوي ع التصوير الرائع 
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود 
*

----------


## آهات حنونه

كل عام والجميع بخير

تصوير رائع جدا ....ولتقاط في مكانه

اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الآخرة شفاعتهم

----------


## نبراس،،،

ما شاء الله حقيقة صور ابداعييه 
كل الشكر لكم لهذه الصور الراائعه والجمييله 
اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 


يعطيك العافية 

على الصورة 

ما ننحرم جديدك 

تحياتي لك

----------

